# will 8.5 wide wheel fit front with 45 off-set?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

i know it will work on rear, but will an 8.5 width rim fit up front with a 45mm off-set? or will i get strut rub?


----------



## tommycheng1728 (Nov 23, 2005)

I have 8.5 wide front wheel with a 40 offset and 235 series tire, no problems with rubbing at all


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

tommycheng1728 said:


> I have 8.5 wide front wheel with a 40 offset and 235 series tire, no problems with rubbing at all


I had the same width and offset in a set of Mille Miglia's I had. And they were 19's.


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks guys. i guess i will order them.for 500 including shipping, its a great deal.


----------



## LS2 - Light SpeedX2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I don't think I would go with 45 in the front. Listen to these guys. I also have a 40mm 18 X 8 1/2 in the front. No rubbing but not alot of room to play with.


----------

